# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف السبت  2 مايو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال الوالي في تصريحات عقب وصوله تونس

اكد السيد جمال الوالي فى تصريح خاص بالموقع الرسمي بان المريخ نادي كبير اتي لتونس لانتزاع بطاقة الترشح لدور المجموعات حاملا معه افضلية الفوز على ارضه بهدف وحيد رغم علمنا بمواجهة فريق كبير مثل الترجي التونسي وتميزه على ارضه وبين جمهور ولكن ايضا المريخ فريق كبير , واكد بان المريخ لو تخطي فريق الترجي سيكون له شان كبير فى البطولة وهو امر ياتي بمنقطة ان المواجهة بين المريخ والترجي هي الابزر والاكبر فى الدور الثاني . واكد الوالي ان ثقتهم كبيرة فى الجهاز الفني واللاعبين لتقديم ما هو مطلوب منهم , وان مجلس الادارة قدم كل شي لفريق الكرة من اجل الذهاب بعيدا فى البطولة الأفريقية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يتدرب بحضور الوالي



أدى المريخ مراناً ساخناً عصر اليوم على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج شارك فيه كل اللاعبين واشتمل على تدريبات متنوعة وشارك في المران بصورة طبيعية مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة بعد أن غاب اللاعب عن تدريبات الفريق الاخيرة بتونس وشكّل الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ حضوراً في المران الى جانب بعض اعضاء المجلس الى جانب سفير السودان بتونس فضل عبد الله فضل.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ السابق لا يستبعد تأهل الأحمر على حساب الترجي



كشف التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب المريخ السابق أن الاحمر يمكنه أن يتغلب على الترجي ويتأهل على حسابه إلى دور المجموعات من دوري الابطال وقال إن النجاعة الهجومية التي يتميز بها الترجي تجعل من السهل جداً أن يسجل الفريق هدفين في شباك المريخ لكن الكوكي عاد وتحدث عن المشاكل الكبيرة الموجودة في دفاع الترجي وقال إن الفريق التونسي حتى ولو سجل تبقى مهمته صعبة لأنه يمكن أن يقبل هدفاً في أي لحظة في ظل المعاناة الكبيرة في المنطقة الخلفية والتي كاد المريخ أن يستفيد منها في جولة الذهاب في تسجيل أكثر من هدف، ورأى الكوكي أن معدل أعمار لاعبي المريخ بعد الإضافات الأخيرة أصبح أصغر بكثير من معدل أعمار لاعبي الترجي وتوقّع أن تمنح هذه الميزة أفضلية كبيرة للمريخ وأن تسهّل من مهمته في خطف بطاقة الترشح على حساب الترجي ورأى الكوكي أن أفضل طريقة لتأهل المريخ أن يركّز غارزيتو بإصرار من أجل الوصول لشباك الترجي لأن الوصول لشباك الترجي مرتين أسهل بكثير من حرمانه من تسجيل هدفين ولكن الكوكي عاد وقال: في النهاية المريخ يشرف على تدريبه مدرب كبير وقدير ويعرف المطلوب منه جيداً ويعرف كل نقاط الضعف الموجودة في الترجي ويستطيع استثمارها بصورة تمكّن فريقه من التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة، ورأى الكوكي أن النتيجة التي انتهت عليها مباراة الذهاب صعّبت مهمة الفريقين لأن الترجي مُطالب بتسجيل هدفين دون اهتزاز شباكه في حين تتعقد حسابات المريخ حال تسجيل الترجي لأي هدف ومن هنا تأتي صعوبة المهمة بالنسبة للفريقين على ضوء النتيجة التي انتهت عليها جولة الذهاب، ورأى الكوكي أن المريخ كان بامكانه أن يحسم التأهل من جولة الذهاب لو استثمر نصف الفرص التي أُتيحت له في تلك المباراة والتي كانت تكفي لتسجيل ثلاثة أهداف على الأقل ووقتها كانت مهمة المريخ ستكون أسهل بكثير مما عليه الآن.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصور .. العقرب يتعافى ويتدرب بتونس

اكد السيد اسامه حافظ الشاذلي مساعد رئيس قطاع كرة القدم للشؤون الطبية فى تصريح خاص بالموقع الرسمي بان اللاعب بكري المدينة لا يعاني من اي شي حاليا وان اللاعب كان يعاني من الم طفيف بسبب احتكاك فى مران صباح الاربعاء وقد شارك مران عصر الجمعة بالاحماء حول الملعب تمهيدا لمشاركته فى مران السبت الاخير بشكل طبيعي , مؤكدا ان اللاعب جاهز للمشاركة فى مباراة الترجي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصور وبحضور الوالي .. المريخ تدرب مساء اليوم بتونس

حضر المران الرئيسي عصر الجمعة استعداد لمباراة الترجي المقرره عصر الاحد وذلك بالملعب المصاحب لفندق قصر قرطاج السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة جمال الوالي ورئيس البعثة محمد الرريح سنهوري وسفير السودان بتونس السيد فضل عبدالله فضل وبقية اعضاء مجلس الادارة محمد على الجاك ضقل ومتوكل احمد علي و صديق علي صالح وحاتم عبدالغفار , ود. اسامه الشاذلي و الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد , واعضاء مجلس الشوري المهندس فاروق شيخنا والسيد جمال الدين برهان . واعضاء السفارة السودانية عمار عثمان و عبدالله الشفيع والتنفيذين بنادي المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*مشكور الاستاذ عبدالمنعم ومتعك الله بالصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*وين الصحف الحمراء حبيبنا عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس سانغا في الخرطوم



وصل الي الخرطوم السيد الفونس نغوي رئيس نادي سانغا الكنغولي لمتابعة مباراة فريقه امام الهلال في جولة الاياب من دور الـ16 لمسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا المقامة يوم الاحد الثالث من مايو باستاد الهلال بأم درمان.
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا



اللهم اميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الخرطوم يقهر هلال الأبيض بثنائية.. والأمل والنسور يتعادلان

 

 جرت مساء اليوم مباراتان في افتتاح الجولة الرابعة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الخرطوم وعطبرة، فعلى ملعب إستاد الخرطوم حقق الكوماندوز فوزاً مهماً على هلال الأبيض بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما عاطف خالد ووجدي هندسة ليرفع الكوماندوز بالنتيجة رصيدهم إلى 24 نقطة ليصعد الفريق للمركز الثالث فيما تجمد رصيد الهلال في 17 نقطة، وبإستاد عطبرة تعادل فريقا الأمل والنسور بهدفين لكل، سجل ثنائية الأمل الطاهر حماد من ركلة جزاء وعمار الدمازين، بالنتيجة رفع الأمل رصيده إلى 13 نقطة والنسور إلى 17 نقطة.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــص ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباراتان في الدوري الممتاز اليوم



تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة الرابعة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر والخرطوم، فعلى ملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر عصراً يستقبل الهلال الرابطة كوستي في لقاء يسعى خلاله الطرفان من أجل تحقيق الفوز والحصول على العلامة الكاملة من المواجهة، ويدخل الهلال المباراة برصيد 13 نقطة في المركز العاشر، فيما للرابطة 15 نقطة في المركز السابع، وبإستاد الخرطوم ليلاً يستقبل الأهلي مريخ كوستي، ولأصحاب الأرض 10 نقاط في المركز قبل الأخير فيما للمريخ 15 نقطة في المركز الثامن وأكملت الفرق الأربعة لمباراتي اليوم وكل يسعى لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهتين وتدعيم موقفه في الروليت العام للمسابقة.
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلات الترجيح تنقذ حامل اللقب وفاق سطيف من كمين الرجاء وتحمله لمجموعات الابطال



كفرووتر / وكالات / 
بلغ فريق لكرة بوفاق سطيف الجزائري إلى دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا عقب تغلبه اليوم الجمعة على ضيفه الرجاء البيضاوي المغربي بركلات الترجيح إثر انتهاء المواجهة بالتعادل 2/2 في المباراة التي لعبت على ملعب 8 مايو 1945 بسطيف ضمن إياب الدور الستة عشر للمسابقة.
وفاق سطيف كان السباق للتهديف عبر بلعميري في الدقيقة السابعة قبل أن يضيف القائد دلهوم الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الثانية من المرحلة الثانية (47) لكن الضيوف نجحوا في تقليص الفارق أولا عبر الحافظي في الدقيقة 57 قبل أن يهديهم كروشي هدف التعادل مستغلا كرة مرتدة من الحارس خضايرية إثر تصديه لركلة جزاء احتسبها الحكم التونسي في آخر أنفاس المباراة (93).
واضطر الفريقان اللجوء إلى ركلات الترجيح التي ابتسمت لأصحاب الأرض 4 مقابل 1.
وكانت مباراة الذهاب انتهت بالتعادل بذات النتيجة
وهي المرة الأولى التي يتأهل فيها وفاق سطيف حامل آخر نسخة من دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم إلى دور المجموعات من ميدانه.


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تعديلات جديدة في تشكيلة المريخ و المدينة يقود الهجوم


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 عاد للمشاركة مع زملاءه اللاعبين بكري المدينة في مران الامس و تأكدت مشاركته الاساسية في تشكيلة الاحمر بعد إنتهاء الراحة السلبية الممنوحة له من قبل الجهاز الطبي الى ذلك فقد اجرى المدرب تعديلات على تشكيلة المريخ بعودة اللاعب ضفر و كوفي في وسط الملعب ورمضان .


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الكوكي : الفرنسي لو لعب للتعادل سيودع البطولة 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قدم مدرب المريخ السابق محمد عثمان الكوكي معلومات و روشته ضافية للمريخ و حذر فيها من الركون للدفاع و قال ان لعب الفرنسي للتعادل سيودع البطولة و ان المدينة سيكون فارس رهان مباراة الاحد لانه يممتاز بالسرعة وهو ما يزعج دفاع الترجي 


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*ود الخليفه عملاق المنبر ونجمته المشعّه دوما .. الرجل الذى يكتب بمداد الذهب .. سلامات وحبابك يا ملك المنبر .. ود الخليفه كالغيث ريثما نزل نفع .. شكرنا وثناؤنا لايكفى ولكن من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله وتحياتى ومودتى
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الوالي : مواجهة الترجي صعبة ونستهدف بطاقة التأهل 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 وصف رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي مباراة فريقه غدا الترجي بالصعبة وقال بانهم يستهدون بطاقة التأهل و لن يتنازلوا عنها باي حال من الاحوال مشيرا لثقته الكبيرة في نجوم المريخ في تقديم مباراة رفيعة المستوى غدا و إسعاد انصار الأحمر ويجدر ذكره ان الوالي كان قد وصل لتونس مساء امس لمتابعة مباراة المريخ و الترجي


*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مــــفكــــــــــــــــــرة اليـــــــــــــوم
O(∩_∩)OO(∩_∩)OO(∩_∩)O
الدوري الانجليزي الممتاز
ليستر سيتي & نيوكاسل يونايتد 
الساعة 2:45م...
أستون فيلا & إيفرتون 
الساعة 5:00م
سوانزي سيتي & ستوك سيتي 
الساعة 5:00م
سندرلاند & ساوثهامتون 
الساعة 5:00م
ليفربول & كوينز بارك رينجرز 
الساعة 5:00م
وست هام يونايتد & بيرنلي 
الساعة 5:00م
مانشستر يونايتد & وست بروميتش ألبيون
الساعة 7:30م
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الاسباني : الجولة 35
قرطبة & برشلونة 
الساعة 5:00م
أتلتيكو مدريد & أتلتيك بيلباو 
الساعة 7:00م
إشبيلية & ريال مدريد 
الساعة 9:00م
ديبورتيفو لاكورونا & فياريال
الساعة 11:00م
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الالماني
فولفسبورج & هانوفر 96 
الساعة 4:30م
فيردر بريمن & آينتراخت فرانكفورت 
الساعة 4:30م
شالكه 04 & شتوتجارت 
الساعة 4:30م
هوفنهايم & بوروسيا دورتموند 
الساعة 4:30م
أوجسبورج & كولن 
الساعة 4:30م
فرايبورج & بادربورن 
الساعة 4:30م
باير ليفركوزن & بايرن ميونيخ
الساعة 7:30م
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الفرنسي
ليون & إيفيان تونون جايار 
الساعة 6:00م
باستيا & سانت إيتيان 
الساعة 9:00م
جانجون & ستاد ريمس 
الساعة 9:00م
نيس & كان 
الساعة 9:00م
مونبلييه & رين 
الساعة 9:00م
لوريان & بوردو
الساعة 9:00م
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الايطالي
سامبدوريا & يوفنتوس 
الساعة 7:00م
ساسولو & باليرمو 
الساعة 9:45
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
دوري ابطال افريقيا
سموحة - مصر & نادي ليوبار - الكونجو 
الساعة 7:00م
الأهلي - مصر & المغرب التطواني - المغرب 
الساعة 9:00م
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي
النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس & يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا 
الساعة 9:00م
اورلاندو بيراتس - جنوب أفريقيا & مونانا - الجابون
الساعة 10:15م
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
نـــــتـــــائــــج مـــــــبــــــاريـــــــــات الامــــــــــــــس
دوري ابطال افريقيا
وفاق سطيف - الجزائر 2 & 2 الرجاء الرياضي - المغرب
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي
النادي الافريقي - تونس 1 & 0 جمعية اولمبي الشلف - الجزائر
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الفرنسي
مينز 0 & 2 مارسليا
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الدوري الاسباني
ريال سوسيداد 3 & 0 ليفانتي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كأس قطر _ النهائي
لخويا 1 & 0 الجيش
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين _ ربع النهائي
الشباب 1 & 2 التعاون
الفيصلي 1 & 3 الهلال
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عبدالمنعم وجزاك الله خيرا والشكر موصول للحبيب فاروق
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*عين ماصلت على النبى كما لايخلو الامر من تدخلات الجلافيط القذرة المعروفة ونقول ==باسم الله الذى لايضر مع اسمه شيء فى الارض ولافى السماء وهو السميع العليم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والشكر موصول للرائع فاروق للاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشكر الجزيل يازعييييييم
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


مساعد رئيس الجمهورية : وجود جمال الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة أمر في غاية الأهمية
رئيس المريخ يصل تونس .. يتابع التدريب الرئيس ويحث اللاعبين على القتال ويدلي بتصريحات جديدة
بكري المدينة يتدرب بصورة طبيعية .. الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته بملعب رادس اليوم وموسى محمد يدعم القمة افريقيا
تابعه الوالي وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة .. المريخ يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي لموقعة الترجي
يختتم تدريباته على مبلعب رؤادس .. غارزيتو يضع اخر توجيهاته في مران اليوم
المدينة يتدرب بمعنويات عالية
الشاذلي : المدينة سيشارك في تدريب اليوم بصورة طبيعية
رئيس النادي يخاطب اللاعبين ويحثهم على الفوز
السفير يلتقي الوالي
جماهير المريخ تصل تونس لمساندة الأحمر
الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم
افو يكرر زياراته لمعسكر المريخ بشكل يثير التساؤل
مدرب المريخ السابق للزعيم .. تالكوكي : الترجي مخيف في رادس وعلى غارزيتو التحوط لكل الاحتمالات
سنبذل جهود كبير لاستمراره .. مساعد رئيس الجمهورية : وجود الوالي في المرحلة المقبلة امر في غاية الاهمية
دعما للمشوار الافريقي .. مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يلتقي بالقمة على مائدة عشاء بداره
تابعه رئيس النادي ومجلس الادارة .. المريخ يجري تدريبه الرئيسي وسط روح معنوية عالية واهتمام فرنسي باللياقة البدنية
المدينة يعود بقوة .. تدريبات خاصة للدفاع والهجوم .. الثنائي يجد اهتمام خاص وجاهزية عالية لسالم والمعز
الوالي صافح اللاعبين وحثهم على تحقيق الانتصار
الفرنسي يتشدد مع اللاعبين في التدريب
اهتمام كبير من الجهاز الفني بعلي جعفر وراجي
المدينة يظهر بمعنويات عالية
مجلس المريخ يطرد الصحفيين من المران
حضور اداري في التدريب الرئيسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


العقرب يعود للتدريبات بقوة ويؤكد جاهزيته لقيادة المريخ للمجموعات
غارزيتو يعدل تشكيلته من جديد .. يعيد العجب للطرف ويستعين بكوفي وضفر في الوسط
جمال الوالي يتابع المران المسائي ويؤكد ثقته في قدرة فريقه على تخطي الترجي
المريخ يتدرب بقوة وتألق لافت لاوكراه
بكري المدينة يعود للتدريبات ويطرد مخاوف غارزيتو
غارزيتو يدفع بتشكيلة جديدة ويعيد العجب للطرف الايمن
غارزيتو يتفرج مع اللاعبين على مباراة الذهاب مع الترجي
الوالي يصافح اللاعبين بعد التدريب ويجتمع براجي وايمن سعيد
الوالي لا نفكر في الكونفدرالية ونستهدف الوصول إلى مجموعات الأبطال
لجنه التعبئة تقتحم التدريب بالدفوف والطبول
النيجيري ايدوك: المريخ محترم لكنه غير منظم
مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يحتفل بادارتي الهلال والمريخ
الهلال يختتم تحضيراته بمران خفيف عصر اليوم بملعبه
الخرطوم يقهر هلال الابيض بثنائية .. والامل والنسور يتعادلان
تشكيلة غارزيتو لم تستقثر بعد .. رمضان عجب يعود للطرف الايمن وكوفي وراجي في الوسط
المرابط يتعادل مع المرشح وتالق لافت لاوكراه من اجل اقتحام التشكيلة
اسامة الشاذلي : بكري جاهز لقيادة هجوم المريخ امام الترجي
جمال الوالي يلتقي سفير السودان بتونس ويشكره على اهتمامه بالمريخ
وفد اداري ضخم ينضم للبعثة الحمراء بتونس
غارزيتو اجتمع مع العابد وسمح له بالشماركة .. المدينة يزف الخبر تالسعيد لجماهير المريخ ويقود الهجوم امام الترجي
غارزيتو يتذمر بسب كثافة الحضور في تدريب الفريق
اجتماعات متواصلة بين المدير الفني مع كبار النجوم
استياء في المعسكر بسبب العناوين المستفزة لصحيفة قوون
لاعبو المريخ يطالبون بالفول والبوش في الوجبات وغارزيتو يرفض
الزي الموحد للبعثة الحمراء يلفت الانظار
عبده وبلة يفترقان لاول مرة
حكيم سبع يتفاءل بقدوم كريميتيه الى تونس
المدير الفني للمريخ يتفرج مع اللاعبين على مباراة الذهاب مع الترجي
مازدا يتابع التدريب المسائي برفقة الوالي
تصريحات واثقة للوفد الاداري المرافق للاحمر .. جمال الوالي : لانفكر في الكونفدرالية وطموحنا الوصول الى المجموعات 
محمد الريح : لن نمنح الترجي اكثر من حجمه والاجواء الباردة لن تؤثر على اللاعبين وجاهزون ولانخشى البرد
صديق علي صالح : غارزيتو قادر على ادارة المباراة بطريقة مثالية
محمد علي الجاك ضقل : حضور الوالي الى تونس دليل على اهتمام المجلس بالمباراة
حاتم عبد الغفار : المريخ في افضل حالاته
متوكل : وفرنا كل شئ للجهاز الفني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ


 ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ : ﺟﺌﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻹﻧﺘﺰﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻭﺛﻘﺘﻨﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺤﺴﺲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﺸﺮﻑ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﻙ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ .. ﺻﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ .. ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﺎﺀ
 ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ
 ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺧﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻰ
 ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺼﻞ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺛﻘﺘﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺎﺿﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺸﺮﻳﻂ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺤﺴﺲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺭﺍﺩﺱ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻰ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺟﻰ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺮﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﺰﻭﺭ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﻭﻳﻨﺼﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺸﻠﻒ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ
ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻰ ﻳﺰﻭﺭﺍﻥ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
الهلال يركز على الكرات الثابتة
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻳﺘﻐﻠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﻠﺪﻯ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﻩ
 ﺗﺴﻌﺔ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻰ ﺃﻣﺲ
ادى مرانه الرئيسي تحت انظار الوالي .. المريخ يتدرب لساعتين وظهور ملامح تشكيلة غارزيتو
المدينة يعود بقوة يخضع للتاهيل ويدخل حسابات الجهاز الفني
حضور اداري كبير يتقدمه سفير السودان بتونس والدفوف والهتافات تسيطر على المران
في  تصريحات خاصة للزاوية .. الوالي : جئنا الى تونس لانتزاع بطاقة التاهل ..  ثقتنا كبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني ومباراة المريخ والترجي اكبر  مباريات الدور الثاني
مدير الكرة بالمريخ يتذكر رحلات الخضراء .. حسن يوسف : زرت تونس اربع مرات وحققت نتائج ايجابية
مدرب المريخ السابق يتحدث للزاوية عن مواجهة رادس .. الككوكي : المدينة سيسجل في مرمى الترجي .. اذا لعب غارزيتو للتعادل سيودع البطولة الافريقية وغياب الراقد ضربة موجعة لدي مورايس  .. الترجي لن يتاثر بتحديد الحضور الجماهيري ومعدل الاعمار سيلعب دورا  مهما في تاهل المريخ .. عملاق باب سويقة ناد مكروه في تونس وفترة سليم  شيبوب اسست ثقافة شراء ذمم الحكام

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كتر خيركم الاخوة على اضافة اخبار السبت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• الازرق يتدرب امس والكوكي منح اللاعبين وصفة العبور : غداً .. المواجهة سودانية كنغولية والبصمة هلالية !
• الاب القائد اشرف علي مأدبة عشاء اللاعبين بمزرعته امس وروح عالية لدي اللاعبين لتخطي المغامر الكنغولي
• بمنزله امس : مساعد الرئيس يبلغ الهلال والمريخ بدعم البشير للناديين في مشوارهما الافريقي
• المريخ يؤدي اخر تدريباته لعملاق باب سويقة اليوم والكوكي يتغزل في مدربه ويصفه "بالمجنون" !
• يتحدث غارزيتو فيغضبوا من الصحيفة : الوالي يطالب "قوون" بعدم نشر صوره والصحيفة تعتذر عن عدم مقدرتها تلبية الطلب !
• الهلال يضع اللمسة الختامية اليوم .. لجنة التعبئة الهلالية تعقد إجتماعا أمس
• الطاقم الجزائري في الخرطوم والاجتماع الفني اليوم .. التلفزيون الكونغولي يشرب المقلب والسبب قرار الهلال بعدم التلفزة

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• (الاسياد) تنقل تفاصيل ما دار في حفل العشاء بالمزرعة امس : الأقمار يُعاهدون الكاردينال على القتال وتحقيق الإنتصار
• رئيس الهلال يجدد الثقه في نجوم الهلال وجهازهم الفني ويعلن عن حافز ضخم للتأهل
• الفرقة الزرقاء تختتم اعدادها مساء اليوم والفريق يرفع درجة استعدادته القصوى لسانغا
• مفاجآت في يوم الهلال بدار النادي وقائد المسيرة يقدم مساهمته لمشروع (نادينا ينادينا)
• طاقم التدريب الجزائري يصل امس ويتدرب بالهلال .. والمراقب الليبي يترأس الاجتماع التقليدي اليوم
• الخرطوم تضرب هلال التبلدي بثنائية وتقفز للمركز الثالث .. والفهود والنسور حبايب
• الكوكي يفعل سلاح الكرات الثابته .. واهتمام بضربات الجزاء .. والجهاز الفني يعتذر ويواصل اغلاق التدريبات

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• الأقمار يتعاهدون على الإنتصار خلال إحتفالية "سوبا" .. الكاردينال : عملنا العلينا والباقي عليكم يا أبطال
• الأزرق يكتسح المريخ في إستفتاء "سكاي نيوز" .. واليوم السابع تؤكد : "الهلال يغزو المجموعات"
• التعايشة : الدفاع ليس عيباً امام سانغا .. حمدان : إحذروا مغامرات الكونغولي وتجاهلوا أسبقية كنشاسا
• جمال الوالي يطالب النجوم بإقصاء الترجي .. غارزيتو يحارب الإعلام .. والمدينة يقترب من العودة
• سانغا يتدرب بالمقبرة تحت أنظار "الفونس" .. نيلسون خارج حسابات الهلال وسانغا
• اجرى مناوراته الرئيسية بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين عدا نيلسون : الهلال يختتم تحضيراته قبل نزال سانغا
• حكام مباراة الهلال يتدربون أمس بقلعة الابطال .. ولجنة التعبئة تناشد جماهير الهلال وتحشد آليات التشجيع

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الكاردينال يطالب الاقمار بالانتصار ويحفزهم بالدولار الحار
• ثنائية كيبي وكاريكا تهدد سانغا والكوكي يخفي تشكيلته
• الهلال يكتسح المريخ في استفتاء اسكاي نيوز والازرق يختتم اعداده اليوم
• الدراجي يتوعد المريخ .. الوالي يصل تونس .. وسانغا يتحدي ويتدرب بالمقبرة
• الهلال يؤدي مناوراته الرئيسية لسانغا .. والكاردينال يشارك في حملة نادينا
• لدعم الناديين افريقيا : القمة تلبي دعوة مساعد رئيس الجمهورية .. الهلال يشكره ويدعوه والوزير لتشريف مران اليوم
• كيبي يتوعد سانغا .. الجماهير تجدد ثقتها في الاقمار .. لجنة التعبئة الهلالية تناشد الروابط

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• سانغا يؤكد اعتماده علي الجالية الكنغولية بالخرطوم لتخطي الهلال
• فوزي المرضي: هدير الجماهير سينهي مغامرات سانغا
• فوز ثمين للخرطوم والأمل يتعادل في الدوري السوداني
• الأمل عطبرة يحول تأخره لتعادل مع النسور في الممتاز
• الأهلي الخرطوم يستضيف مريخ كوستي اليوم في الممتاز
• طبيب المريخ: بكري جاهز لقيادة هجوم الاحمر أمام الترجي
• تأهل النيل شندي والشرطة القضارف ومريخي نيالا وام روابة في التأهيلي
• السليمانية والجهاد يتعادلان في مباراة مثيرة بجبل اولياء
• اللجنة الثلاثية تقدم تنويرا للوزارة والمفوضية بقرار اعادة انتخابات الدويم
• عضو مجلس ادارة الجزيرة ابا يتقدم بإستقالة مفاجئة
• الرابطة تكتسح التفاؤل بثلاثية وتتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة بحلفا الجديدة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يعلن اغلاق تدريب اليوم امام الجمهور والاعلام

  تذمر المدير الفني للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو من الحضور الكبير الذي تابع  تدريب  الفريق امس و أكد ان ذلك سيشكل ضغط كبير على لاعبيه الشي الذي قد  يُفقدهم  التركيز فى مباراة الأحد عليه أعلن الفرنسي ان تدريبه الختامي  اليوم سيكون  مغلق تماما أمام الإعلام و الجمهور. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري يعود للتدريبات بشهية مفتوحة 

  عاد المرعب بكري عبدالقادر للمشاركة فى تدريبات فريقه بصورة طبيعية مساء   امس بعد مجهود متميز من الدكتور احمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي الذي   وظف كل خبرته من اجل اعاده المدينة للتدريبات على وجه السرعة ليعود بكري   ويقدم نفسه بصورة مميزة طمأن بها الجهاز الفني تماما على جاهزيته لقيادة   هجوم الاحمر. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يحتفل بادارتي والمريخ والهلال



احتفل  الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية بإدارتي الهلال والمريخ مساء  أمس بمنزله بحضور الأستاذ بلة يوسف وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم  ومحمد عثمان خليفة مدير ادارة الرياضة بالوزارة ومولانا محمد علي المرضي  والدكتور ياسر الجميعابي ومن مجلس إدارة المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب  الرئيس والفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر السكرتير وهاشم الزبير وعبد الرحمن  ابراهيم عضوي المجلس إلى جانب محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي  ومن الهلال حضر الأستاذ أحمد عبد القادر نائب الرئيس وأمين زكي رئيس القطاع  الرياضي والفاتح النقر مدرب الفريق الرديف وحضر إلى جانب النقر بعض من  لاعبي فريق الرديف بالهلال إلى جانب عدد كبير من اللاعبين، وفي البدء رحّب  الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد بالجميع وشكرهم على تلبية الدعوة التي وصفها بأنها  اعتزاز وفخر لهم مقدماً اعتذاره للجميع بأن الدعوة تأخرت طويلاً وكشف  الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد نائب رئيس الجمهورية أنه حرص على تقديم الدعوة إلى  إداراتي الهلال والمريخ وذلك للإسهام في رفع الروح المعنوية لفريقي الكرة  بالمريخ والهلال حتى يقدمان أفضل ماعندهما في مباراتيهما الأفريقيتين أمام  الترجي وسانغا الكنغولي وحتى يتقدمان أكثر في البطولة الأفريقية وأبان موسى  أن تخطي القمة لهذه المرحلة تعتبر دفعة كبيرة وخطوة للأمام للكرة  السودانية، وأوضح موسى أن كرة القدم لها تأثير كبير على الساحة السودانية  مفيداً بأن القمة تمثل هذا الجانب، وأوضح أن هذا الاهتمام جاء نتاج الجهود  التي قام بها الهلال والمريخ في الفترة الماضية وما قدمه إداريي الناديين  في الفترة الماضية مشيراً إلى أن أي نجاح يتحقق في الفترة المقبلة يؤكد مدى  الجهد الذي بُذل في الفترة السابق وكشف الأستاذ موسى محمد أحمد أنه ومن  خلال دعوته لناديي القمة يأتي هذا الدور من أجل تبليغ الرياضيين والأسرة  الرياضية بوقوف الدولة والرئيس البشير خلفهم ودعمهم على كافة الأصعدة  مبيناً أن الدولة مهتمة بالرياضيين ومهتمة جداً بفريقي القمة الهلال  والمريخ وتتمنى وصولهما لمراحل بعيدة في البطولات الأفريقية ورفع راية  الكرة السودانية في المحافل الخارجية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ

ﺳﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻮﺯﺍ ﻛﺎﺳﺤﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﺑﺮﺑﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﻬﺎ ﺃﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻴﻠﻲ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ .. ﺑﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺑﺮﺻﻴﺪ 10 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ (8 ) ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ 7 ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻭﻭﺩﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ. ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻟﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺭﺍﻓﻘﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻡ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﺔ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺗﺨﻄﻴﻪ ﺳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻟﻀﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ . ﻭﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﻣﺮ ﻓﻮﺯﺍ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻞ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻣﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺭﺍﻓﻖ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ .

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ابداااااااع حبايبنا 
تسلموا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وضع كوفي علي مقاعد البدلاء ..غارزيتو يعدل من جديد في تشكيلة مباراة رادس

أجرى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تعديلاً جديداً في تشكيلته لمباراة الترجي وأمن على مشاركة الرباعي أمير كمال, علاء, مصعب والريح علي في الدفاع وبكري المدينة وأوكراه في المقدمة الهجومية وانحصر التعديل في الوسط حيث أشرك أيمن سعيد في الوسط الأيمن لمساعدة الريح علي ورمضان عجب في الجانب الأيسر أمام مصعب عمر وسالمون وضفر في وسط الملعب وبالمقابل حول كوفي لمقاعد البدلاء .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الترجي يتجاوز قرار السلطات الأمنية ويسمح بدخول ٢٥ الف مشجع بدلا من ٨ الف

 قالت أنباء مؤكدة ان الترجي بصدد ادخال ٢٥ ألف مشجع في مباراة الفريق أمام المريخ برغم أن السلطات الأمنية سمحت له بإدخال 18 ألف مشجع لكنه يريد أن يلتف للقرار حتى يتمكن من إدخال سبعة آلاف مشجع بطريقة سرية, وتخشى إدارة الترجي من عودة حالات الإنفلات الجماهيري إلى الملاعب من جديد لذلك حوت تذاكر المباراة تحذيراً من دخول الصبية دون سن 18 عاماً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغموض يسود ثنائي السودان امام الترجي وسانغا في الابطال



لن يكون بإستطاعة ممثلي السودان ببطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا في العام 2015، المريخ والهلال، تقليب خيارات متعددة في مباراتي العودة بدور ال16 من البطولة، سوى مواجهة الصعوبات التي تنتظر الأول وهو يحل ضيفا الأحد في مواجهة مضيفه التونسي الثقيل الترجي بمركب رادس بالعاصمة التونسية.

بينما يتحتم على الهلال مواجهة الغموض الذي تجدد حول فريق سانغا باليندي ممثل الكونجو كينشاسا حينما يتواجه الفريقان مساء الأحد أيضا بمدينة أم درمان السودانية العريقة.

لم تكن نتيجة فوز المريخ قبل أسبوعين بأم درمان على الترجي بنتيجة 1-صفر كافية ليبني عليها حسابات مطمئنة بإعتبار أنها نتيجة صغيرة تتطلب مجهودا مضاعفا للحفاظ عليها، ومن هنا تتكشف صعوبة مهمة المريخ في تونس الذي يخوض المباراة بحسابات واضحة المحافظة على فوز أم درمان أو الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية، ولكن تسقط حسابات الفريق الأحمر تماما حال خسارته بفارق هدفين، وغير ذلك فإن المريخ يمكنه التأهل لدوري المجموعات.

ويهدف المريخ بشكل حقيقي إلى تقليص عدد سنوات غيابه عن مجموعات دوري أبطال بحيث تتوقف عند ست سنوات منذ أخر مرة تواجد فيها بهذا الدور إلى جانب غريمه التقليدي الهلال في عام 2009

المريخ غادر إلى تونس قبل 5 أيام من مواعيد المواجهة وخاض سلسلة من التدريبات الجمعة بمشاركة كل اللاعبين بمن فيهم المهاجم بكري المدينة الذي أعفي عن تدريبات الخميس بسبب إصابة خفيفة.

وأبرز نادي المريخ إهتمامه الكبير حتى على المستوى الإداري بهذه المباراة حيث سافر عدد كبير من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة يتقدمهم رئيس النادي جمال الوالي، والذي ذهب بصفته رئيسا للنادي وليس رئيسا للبعثة,ومن شأن هذا الحضور الإداري الرفيع أن يلقي بعبئ ثقيل على لاعبي الفريق الأحمر، ما يتطلب منهم بذل أقصى الجهد لضمان إستقرار النادي إداريا خاصة وأن مجلس جمال الوالي إستقال رسميا عن العمل بالنادي ولكن وزير الرياضة بالعاصمة الخرطوم لم يقبل أو يرفض الإستقالة حتى تصبح نافذة.

ويلعب المريخ مباراة الاحد بصفوف مكتملة من حيث التشكيل الذي إستقر عليه المدير الفني الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو مع توقعات أن يدفع بلاعبي مهام في هذه المباراة مثل المهاجم القوي بدنيا عنكب،, ويتوقع أن يحرس مرمى الفريق كالمعتاد الأوغندي جمال سالم، وفي الدفاع يلعب الرباعي أمير كمال وعلاء الدين في قلب الدفاع، مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب (بَلَّة جابر) على الظهيرين، أما في الوسط المدافع فيتوفر المصري أيمن سعيد والنيجيري سالمون جابسون، وفي الوسط المهاجم يلعب الغانيان أوكراه وكوفي سويا، وفي الهجوم بكري المدينة وعنكبة.

ويعول السودان كثيرا على ممثله الثاني بدوري أبطال أفريقيا الهلال في الوصول لدوري المجموعات، وهو يستضيف قبل ساعتين من مباراة المريخ مع الترجي، ضيفه سانغا باليندي، الكونجولي، فالفريق الأزرق والذي يعتبر أكثر الأندية السودانية تواجدا بتلك المرحلة من البطولة، كان قد فاز في المباراة الأولى التي جرت بكينشاسا على سانغا المغمور بهدف للقائد سيف مساوي.

ولكن الهلال ومديره الفني الجديد نبيل الكوكي التونسي، إلى جانب الإعلام ابدوا قلقا من من غموض فريق سانغا رغم أن الهلال قد فاز خارج ملعبه، وذلك قلق أسبابه عدة منها أولا معاناة الفريق من نقص في الخطوط بسبب الإصابات المتكررة والمزعجة، ثانيا أن فريق سانغا لم يظهر بالحجم الذي صور به وهو يتخطى فريقين قويين في المرحلتين السابقتين بالبطولة وهما ريكرياتيفو ليوبولي الانجولي، والقطن الكاميروني، وأعلن مديره الفني سانتوس الكونجولي بل ورئيس النادي أن الفريق لم يظهر بمستواه الحقيقي ولا يعرفون سببا لذلك وأنهم ذاهبون للخرطوم للفوز وخطف بطاقة التأهل.

ومع ذلك فإن المدرب نبيل الكوكي جهز فريقه بتدريبات مكثفة لعب خلالها مباراتين بالدوري الممتاز وفاز فيهما بنتيجة واحدة هي 2-0 على كل من الأهلي الخرطوم وهلال الفاشر على التوالي، ونجح في تثبيت تشكيل في خطوط اللعب الثلاث وداور بين اللاعبين في الوظائف وتعامل بذكاء مع ملف الإصابات حيث ابعد المصابين من الأساسيين مثل الظهير أطهر الطاهر والمهاجم البوركيني كيبي حتى شفيا، ولاعب المحور نصر الدين الشِغيل، ورفع من سقف طموحات اللاعبين الشباب بإشراكهم في مباراتي الدوري الممتاز الآخيرتين فصنع منهم خيارات بديلة ممكنة تحسبا لأي حالات طارئة.

وناشد نادي الهلال جماهيره التي تغيبت بأعداد كبيرة عن مباراتي الفريق في الممتاز، وأقلق غيابها حتى المدير الفني نبيل الكوكي، التواجد غدا بأعداد كبيرة لأن الفريق لم يتأهل بعد لمرحلة المجموعات رغم فوزه ذهابا، وكون النادي لجنة لحشد الجماهير.

تبدو خيارات الكوكي واضحة من خلال آخر مباراتين في الدوري، ففي المرمى يحجز ماكسيم الكاميروني مكانه، بينما يلعب في قلب الدفاع سيف مساوي والسيراليوني ديفيد سيمبو، وفي طرفي الدفاع السنغالي سيسيه والإثيوبي بوتاكو (معاوية فداسي)، أما في الوسط المدافع فالخيار الظاهر هو نصر الدين الشغيل إلى جانب لاعب منتخب جنوب السودان أتير توماس مع إمكانية مشاركة أطهر الطاهر في ذات المكان، ولا خيار في الوسط المهاجم غير نزار حامد وبشة، وفي الهجوم يمكن البدء باللاعب الشاب محمد عبد الرحمن ومدثر كاريكا, مع إمكانية جلوس البوركيني كيبي بديلا بسبب بعده عن اللعب التنافسي لأسبوعين كاملين.

وحول المباراة تحدث مهاجم الهلال بِشَّة ل وقال: "أولا نتمنى أن يوفقنا الله في هذه المباراة ويجعلها مباراة سهلة علينا في كل شئ، وأن نحقق الهدف الذي نريده وهو الوصول إلى دوري المجموعات، وهو هدف هذه المرحلة بالنسبة لنا كلاعبين، لكن بصراحة المباراة صعبة جدا، ولا يجب على الجميع الركون إلى النتيجة التي خرج بها الهلال فائزا بالكونجو".

وأضاف بشة الذي أحرز 3 أهداف لفريق الهلال في مباراتيه الآخيرتين بالدوري: "حضور جمهور الهلال لمباراة سانغا تحديدا أمر ضروري ومهم، فجمهورنا هو زادنا، وهو الجمهور الذي نستطيع بدعمه ومؤازرته لنا أن نتفوق به على كل الفرق التي تواجهنا".

أما الفريق الضيف سانغا باليندي، فقد وصل السودان الخميس وتدرب مرتين وحجب لاعبيه ومدربه عن الإعلام تماما، وسوف يؤدي تدريبه الرئيسي بملعب المباراة السبت بمدينة أم درمان.

يذكر أن مباراة الهلال السوداني ضد ضيفه سانغا الكونجولي سيديرها طاقم تحكيم من الجزائر بينما يراقبها مراقب من ليبيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر كلام ..الترجي والمريخ منقولة تلفزيونيا

أعلنت التلفزة التونسية عبر موقعها الرسمي أنها ستنقل مباراة الترجي الرياضي التونسي والمريخ السوداني لحساب اياب الدور ثمن النهائي لدوري أبطال افريقيا.
وستتولى القناة الوطنية الاولى نقل المباراة غدا الاحد بداية من الساعة 16.00بتوقيت تونس
كما ستبث الوطنية 2 مباراة النادي الصفاقسي و مولودية شباب العلمة الجزائري والتي ستبدا يوم الاحد (19.15) لحساب الدور ذاته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بقوة وتألق لافت لأوكراه

أدى المريخ مساء أمس على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج تدريبه قبل الأخير لمواجهة الترجي التونسي ومضى غارزيتو قدماً في تخفيف الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين لتفادي الإرهاق لذلك استمر التدريب لمدة ساعة
بدأ مران المريخ أمس بمحاضرة مطولة من غارزيتو ومن ثم أخضع اللاعبين لتمارين لياقة بالجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك قسّم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين حيث ترك أمر المدافعين ولاعبي الوسط المتأخر لابنه انطونيو في حين درّب غارزيتو بنفسه صُناع اللعب والمهاجمين على كيفية بناء الهجمة بطريقة صحيحة والاستفادة منها في تسجيل الأهداف بالانفراد التام بالمرمى أو التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء أو ترجمة الكرات المعكوسة إلى أهداف ونفّذ اللاعبون هذه التدريبات بتميز كبير وبرز راجي بصورة مميزة للغاية في تمارين التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يطالب لاعبي الترجي بالتسجيل في دفاع المريخ (الضعيف)

قال لاعب المريخ علاء الدين يوسف الذي يشارك في متوسط دفاع الفرقة الحمراء إلى جوار أمير كمال إن المريخ سيتأهل على حساب الترجي مبيناً أنه كان يرفض الإدلاء بأي توقعات للمباراة لكن بعد الروح التي شاهدها في التدريبات التي أجراها الأحمر بتونس يستطيع أن يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك وأن يقدم التهاني مقدماً لجماهير المريخ بتأهل فريقها لمجموعات الأبطال، وقلل علاء من أهمية حديث عدد من لاعبي الترجي عن ضعف بائن في دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وقال إنه لا يوجد فريق يكشف نقاط الضعف في الطرف الآخر لأن الوضع الطبيعي أن يتكتم على تلك النقاط حتى يستفيد منها داخل الملعب وبالتالي فإن حديث الترجي محاولة لحرب نفسية يمكن أن تؤثر على الدفاع ولكن نسى لاعبو الترجي أن دفاع المريخ به نجوم أصحاب خبرات طويلة ويثقون في قدراتهم وبالتالي لا يتأثرون بمثل هذه الحملات مؤكداً أن دفاع المريخ ليس بحاجة للرد عبر الصحفللتأكيد على أفضليته لأنه سيؤكد ذلك بياناً بالعمل داخل المستطيل الأخضر في المباراة التي ستجمع الفريقين الأحد المقبل وراهن علاء على أن دفاع المريخ سيقوم بدور كبير في المباراة من شأنه أن يقود الفرقة الحمراء للمجموعات حتى لو لم يسجل المهاجمون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا يعقد اجتماع فني مع غارزيتو بتونس صباح اليوم

مازداعقد الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني وممثل اتحاد الكرة في البعثة الحمراء اجتماعاً مطولاًُ مع غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ وتفاكر معه حول بعض التفاصيل الفنية الخاصة بمباراة الفريق أمام الترجي حتى يقدم الأحمر نفسه بصورة جيدة تمكنه من خطف بطاقة التأهل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الاجتماع التقليدي اليوم ..المريخ يرتدي الزِّي الأسود بالأخضر مع الاحتفاظ باللوغو الأحمر

تأكد انعقاد الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ والترجي التونسي اليوم السبت المقبل بدار النادي التونسي ويتوقع أن يتم الإعلان في الاجتماع عن ارتداء المريخ للزي الأخضر بالأسود مع الاحتفاظ باللوغو الأحمر في حين سيلعب الترجي بالأحمر مع الأصفر وربما دفع المريخ باحتجاجات على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة حتى يلفت انتباه المراقب لاحتمال تأثير نادي الترجي على طاقم التحكيم الجنوب أفريقي الذي سيدير المقابلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يعود للتدريبات ويطرد مخاوف غارزيتو			 				 		 					     
 
 عاد   مهاجم المريخ المرعب بكري المدينة للمشاركة في تدريبات فريقه بصورة  طبيعية  وأكد جاهزيته لقيادة الهجوم في مباراة الترجي حتى يسهم مع زملائه  في وصل  المريخ لمجموعات الأبطال, وقبل انطلاقة تدريب الفريق مساء أمس خضع  بكري  المدينة لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب استمرت لمدة ثلث ساعة وبعد  ذلك  توقف وانخرط في اجتماع مطول مع الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي يبدو أنه يريد أن   يطمئن من بكري شخصياً على جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المجموعة في التدريبات  بصورة  طبيعية ومن ثم دخل التونسي أحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي  طرفاً في  الاجتماع بين غارزيتو وبكري المدينة وطالب بالسماح للعقرب  بالمشاركة في  التدريبات بالكرة بصورة طبيعية، وكان يمكن أن تكون فرص بكري  المدينة في  الظهور أمام الترجي ضئيلة جداً لولا المجهود الخرافي الذي بذله  اختصاصي  العلاج الطبيعي المميز التونسي أحمد العابد الذي بذل جهداً  خارقاً في إعادة  المدينة إلى  التدريبات على وجه السرعة بفضل الطريقة العملية التي اعتمد  عليها في تجهيز  اللاعب بسرعة بالاعتماد على الراحة التامة مع العلاج  الطبيعي مما كان له  عظيم الأثر في عودة اللاعب السريعة إلى التدريبات، وفي  مران الفرقة  الحمراء أمس تدرّب بكري المدينة بصورة أكثر من عادية وقدم نفسه  بصورة  مميزة للغاية وطمأن الجهاز الفني تماماً على جاهزيته لقيادة هجوم  الفرقة  الحمراء بصورة طبيعية. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يدفع بتشكيلة جديدة ويعيد العجب للطرف الأيمن			 				 		 					     
 
 اختبر   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تشكيلة جديدة ومختلفة عن   التي اختارها أمس لمواجهة الترجي بعد أن جرب غارزيتو منذ وصوله تونس أكثر   من تشكيلة حتى يصل إلى أفضل خيارات للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام   الترجي, وفي تدريب الأمس أشرك غارزيتو جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ومصعب عمر   وعلاء وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب في الدفاع، ثم أشرك أحمد ضفر وراجي وكوفي   وأيمن سعيد وسالمون في الوسط وأشرك بكري المدينة وحيداً في المقدمة   الهجومية وهي ذات التشكيلة التي اعتمد عليها في مباراة الذهاب أمام الترجي   باستثناء أوكراه الذي شارك في وظيفة راجي وكان غارزيتو ينوي الاعتماد على   الريح علي كمدافع أيمن حتى يستفيد من طوله الفارع في اصطياد الكرات  العالية  لكن يبدو أنه وبعد ثلاثة تدريبات وصل إلى قناعة بأن مشاركة رمضان  عجب ربما  كانت أفيد للفرقة الحمراء وبالتالي أعاده للمشاركة على الطرف  الأيمن  واختبر غارزيتو هذه المجموعة في تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط  وانتهت  التقسيمة بالتعادل السلبي بعد أن شهد المران تنافساً محتدماً بين  اللاعبين  وتألقاً لافتاً لعدد من العناصر. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يتابع المران المسائي ويؤكد ثقته في قدرة فريقه على تخطي الترجي			 				 		 					     
 
 
وصل   السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ إلى تونس ظهر أمس وحرص على متابعة   التدريب المسائي للفريق من أجل رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين والتأكيد على   وقفة المجلس الصلبة خلف فريق الكرة حتى يتمكن من خطف بطاقة الترشح إلى   مجموعات الأبطال، وتحدث الوالي للصحيفة عن المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر   المريخ أمام الترجي وقال إن الأحمر تنتظره مباراة تاريخية يجب أن يقاتل   فيها بشراسة حتى يكتب تاريخاً جديداً للأندية السودانية في مواجهة الأندية   التونسية مراهناً على قدرة المريخ في تخطي عقبة الترجي ومواصلة مشواره  بقوة  في دوري الأبطال، وأبان الوالي أن مباراة الترجي حُظيت باهتمام كبير  من  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي حرص غالبية أعضائه على السفر مع البعثة   الحمراء لتونس لأنها مباراة مهمة وأمام فريق كبير لم تستطع الأندية   السودانية أن تحقق نتائج جيدة في مواجهته وتعهّد الوالي بتقديم الدعم   المطلوب لفريق الكرة حتى يتخطى عقبة الترجي أو هبط للكونفدرالية حتى يذهب   بعيداً في البطولة الأفريقية لكن الوالي عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ لا يفكر   مطلقاً في الكونفدرالية وأن الهدف الذي ينشده الأحمر هو الوصول للمجموعات   لكن كل شئ وارد في كرة القدم وتمنى أن يوفّق اللاعبون في تقديم أفضل   مالديهم في مباراة الترجي حتى يحققوا أحلام وطموحات جماهيرهم بالتأهل على   حساب فريق كبير مثل الترجي حتى يواصل الأحمر انطلاقته القوية في دوري   الأبطال، وأكد الوالي أنه وبعد أن تابع التدريب المسائي للفرقة الحمراء   اطمأن كثيراً على قدرة المريخ في الحصول على نتيجة طيبة أمام الترجي لأنه   رأى الإصرار الكبير في عيون اللاعبين الذين أجمعوا على تقديم مباراة كبيرة   أمام الترجي تكفل لهم الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات  .

الوالي يصافح اللاعبين بعد التدريب ويجتمع براجي وأيمن سعيد
حرص   السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ الذي وصل تونس ظهر أمس على مصافحة   اللاعبين عقب نهاية التدريب وتمنى لهم التوفيق في المباراة الصعبة التي   تنتظرهم أمام الترجي وأكد لهم أن الجماهير الحمراء في الخرطوم وبعد أن   دعمتهم بقوة في جولة الذهاب تنتظر منهم خبراً سعيداً من تونس واجتمع الوالي   براجي وأيمن سعيد لفترة ليست بالقصيرة وتحدث معهما عن المباراة وأهميتها   وضرورة أن يوظّف هذا الثنائي كل خبراته وقدراته لمساعدة المريخ على خطف   بطاقة الترشح إلى مجموعات الأبطال. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يتفرج مع اللاعبين على مباراة الذهاب مع الترجي 			 				 		 					     
 
 حرص   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على متابعة شريط مباراة   فريقه أمام الترجي في جولة الذهاب التي جرت بالقلعة الحمراء في صالة خصصتها   له إدارة الفندق من أجل الفُرجة على أشرطة عدد من مباريات الترجي،  واستخدم  غارزيتو شاشة مكبرة في مشاهدة المباراة وتثبيت اللقطات وشرح  الأخطاء التي  صاحبت الأداء طوال   زمن المباراة وضرورة تفاديها في جولة الذهاب مع شرح نقاط الضعف الموجودة   في الترجي التونسي وضرورة الاستفادة منها في الوصول إلى شباكه لأن تسجيل   هدف في جولة الإياب يقرّب الفريق كثيراً من مرحلة المجموعات، وتحدث غارزيتو   مع كل لاعب عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها في جولة الذهاب وضرورة تفاديها في   مباراة الغد لأن هذه المباراة لا تحتمل أي أخطاء  .


غارزيتو يتذمر بسبب كثافة الحضور في تدريب الفريق

 
أبدى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تذمره الشديد من كثافة   الحضور في تدريب الفريق الذي جرى على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج والذي   لا يوجد فيه مكان مخصص لجلوس المتفرجين وبالتالي كان هناك حضور كثيف في   الملعب حيث حضر وفد كبير يمثل لجنة التعبئة المريخية إلى جانب الحضور   الإداري الكبير فضلاً عن الوفد الإعلامي والسفارة السودانية بتونس بكامل   هيئتها الأمر الذي أثار استياء غارزيتو وأشار في حديثه مع معاونيه إلى أنه   كان حريصاً على نقل الفريق إلى تونس حتى يعد المريخ بهدوء لمباراة الترجي   لكن الحضور الكثيف جعله يشعر بأنه لم يفعل أي شئ لأنه كان يبحث عن أجواء   مثالية لتجهيز فريقه بعيداً عن الحضور الجماهيري والإداري والإعلامي الذي   يمثل مصدر ضغط على اللاعبين وأعلن غارزيتو أن التدريب الرئيسي للفرقة   الحمراء على ملعب المباراة الذي سيُقام في السادسة مساءً سيكون مغلقاً أمام الصحفيين والجماهير حتى يتمكن من تطبيق طريقة اللعب التي اختارها للمباراة بصورة ممتازة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التعبئة تقتحم التدريب بالدفوف والطبول 			 				 		 					     
 
 اقتحمت   لجنة التعبئة المريخية عبر خمسة من ممثليها الذين وصلوا تونس ظهر أمس   تدريب الفريق في الملعب الملحق بالفندق بالدفوف والطبول والأعلام الحمراء   والصفراء وألهب خماسي التعبئة حماس اللاعبين بالتشجيع الداوي طوال زمن   التدريب    كما حرصت أسرة السفارة السودانية على الحضور بكامل هيئتها من  أجل متابعة  التدريب والتأكيد على وقفة السفارة القوية خلف المريخ. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة المجموعات الافريقية بالثلاثاء



اعلن الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم(كاف) اجراء قرعة دور المجموعتين من مسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا ودور الستة عشر (المكرر) يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بمقر الاتحاد الافريقي بالقاهرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري ايدوك:  المريخ محترم لكنه غير منظم			 				 		 					     
 
 اعتبر   النيجيري ايدوك مهاجم الترجي التونسي أن مباراة فريقه أمام المريخ يوم   الأحد في اياب دور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال صعبة للغاية وتتطلب تقديم   اللاعبين لمستوى مميز حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويحصل على بطاقة التأهل   للمجموعات ووصف ايدوك المريخ بأنه فريق محترم لكنه قال إنه غير منظم لافتاً   إلى     أنهم حالياً أصبحوا يعرفونه جيداً بعد التباري معه في الذهاب  وسيعملون  بجدية من أجل التغلب عليه واحراز النتيجة التي تقود الفريق  للتأهل لدور  المجموعات من دوري الأبطال. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يلتقي سفير السودان بتونس ويشكره على اهتمامه بالمريخ

 صافح   السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ في التدريب المسائي للفرقة الحمراء   الأستاذ فضل عبد الله فضل سفير السودان بتونس الذي كان حضوراً في التدريب   المسائي للفرقة الحمراء وشكره على اهتمامه الكبير بالمريخ وعلى وقفته   القوية والصلبة خلف البعثة الحمراء منذ وصولها تونس وقال إن هذه المبادرة   ليست بغريبة على أسرة السفارة السودانية بتونس في حين أكد السفير لجمال   الوالي أن السفارة لم تقم بأكثر من الواجب وأكد وقفتهم القوية خلف المريخ   في مباراة الغد حتى يتمكن من خطف بطاقة الترشح على حساب الترجي.    

 وفد إداري ضخم ينضم للبعثة الحمراء بتونس
انضم  وفد إداري ضخم  للبعثة الحمراء بتونس حيث وصل إلى هناك السيد جمال الوالي  رئيس نادي  المريخ ومحمد علي الجاك ضقل والدكتور أسامة حافظ الشاذلي وعبد  العزيز  برجاس وصديق كوباني وأبوسفيان مترجم غارزيتو إلى جانب خماسي لجنة  التعبئة  المريخية وثنائي مجلس الشورى فاروق شيخنا وجمال الدين برهان.
 أسامة الشاذلي: بكري جاهز لقيادة هجوم المريخ أمام الترجي
أكد  الدكتور أسامة حافظ  الشاذلي مساعد رئيس قطاع كرة القدم للشؤون الطبية في  حديث للموقع الرسمي  للنادي من تونس أن مهاجم الفريق بكري المدينة لا يعاني  من اي شئ حاليا  وجاهز تماماً لقيادة هجوم الفريق في مباراة الغد أمام  الترجي التونسي  لافتاً إلى أن اللاعب كان يعاني من ألم طفيف بسبب احتكاك في  المران الذي  خضع له الفريق صباح الأربعاء مبيناً أن بكري شارك في مران  الأمس وأدى  تدريبات بالاحماء حول الملعب تمهيداً لمشاركته في مران اليوم  بشكل طبيعي  مؤكداً أن بكري جاهز للمشاركة في مباراة الترجي والإسهام مع  زملائه في  قيادة الفريق للخروج بالنتيجة المرجوة والتي تقود الأحمر للتأهل  لدور  المجموعات على حساب الترجي. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو اجتمع مع العابد وسمح له بالمشاركة .. المدينة يزف الخبر السعيد لجماهير المريخ ويقود الهجوم أمام الترجي



أثار  توقّف النجم الأول في الفرقة الحمراء بكري المدينة عن التدريبات منذ وصول  المريخ إلى تونس مخاوف الجماهير الحمراء التي تعول كثيراً على هذا اللاعب  المؤثر في حسم موقعة رادس لمصلحة المريخ، فبعد دقائق معدودات شارك فيها في  التدريب الذي أجراه المريخ مساء نفس يوم وصوله إلى تونس توقّف المدينة عن  المشاركة في التدريبات وسط تكتّم تام في الجهازين الفني والطبي عن حالة هذا  اللاعب إلى أن جاءت تأكيدات الجهاز الطبي أمس الأول لتؤكد بأن بكري  المدينة سيشارك في تدريب الفريق بصورة طبيعية، وقبل انطلاقة تدريب الفريق  مساء أمس خضع بكري المدينة لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب استمرت لمدة ثلث  ساعة وبعد ذلك توقف وانخرط في اجتماع مطول مع الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي يبدو  أنه يريد أن يطمئن من بكري شخصياً على جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المجموعة في  التدريبات بصورة طبيعية ومن ثم دخل التونسي أحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج  الطبيعي طرفاً في الاجتماع بين غارزيتو وبكري المدينة وطالب بالسماح للعقرب  بالمشاركة في التدريبات بالكرة بصورة طبيعية، وكان يمكن أن تكون فرص بكري  المدينة في الظهور أمام الترجي ضئيلة جداً لولا المجهود الخرافي الذي بذله  اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي المميز التونسي أحمد العابد الذي بذل جهداً خارقاً  في إعادة المدينة إلى التدريبات على وجه السرعة بفضل الطريقة العملية التي  اعتمد عليها في تجهيز اللاعب بسرعة بالاعتماد على الراحة التامة مع العلاج  الطبيعي مما كان له عظيم الأثر في عودة اللاعب السريعة إلى التدريبات، وفي  مران الفرقة الحمراء أمس تدرّب بكري المدينة بصورة أكثر من عادية وقدم نفسه  بصورة مميزة للغاية وطمأن الجهاز الفني تماماً على جاهزيته لقيادة هجوم  الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.

الوالي يلتقي باللاعب

حرص  السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ على مقابلة اللاعب بكري المدينة واطمأن  على سلامته وتلقى تأكيدات قاطعة من العقرب بقدرته على المشاركة بصورة  طبيعية حتى يسهم مع زملائه في وضع الفرقة الحمراء في مصاف الأندية المترشحة  لمجموعات الأبطال ولاحظت الصحيفة حالة الاطمئنان الكبيرة التي ظهرت على  غارزيتو بعد أن شاهد بكري المدينة يتدرب بصورة أكثر من عادية.

بكري يؤكد جاهزيته

طمأن  بكري المدينة جماهير المريخ وأكد جاهزيته للمشاركة في مباراة الترجي بصورة  أكثر من عادية مبيناً أنه كان بحاجة إلى الراحة بسبب الإرهاق الشديد والآن  أصبح في قمة الجاهزية لتقديم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة  الترجي وتعهّد بكري بأن يعمل مع زملائه باجتهاد كبير حتى يضع المريخ في  مصاف الأندية المترشحة لمجموعات الأبطال، واهتمت الصحافة التونسية وجماهير  الترجي كثيراً بحالة اللاعب بكري المدينة وتمنت الصحافة المنحازة للترجي لو  أن بكري المدينة كان ضمن غيابات المريخ في المباراة باعتبار أن ذلك سيسهّل  كثيراً من مهمة دفاع الترجي حتى يخرج بشباكه نظيفة لكن مشاركة اللاعب في  التدريبات بصورة طبيعية ستمثل خبراً صادماً لجماهير الترجي التي لم تخف  تخوفها من السرعة الفائقة لبكري المدينة.

غارزيتو يتذمر بسبب كثافة الحضور في تدريب الفريق

أبدى  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء تذمره الشديد من كثافة  الحضور في تدريب الفريق الذي جرى على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج والذي  لا يوجد فيه مكان مخصص لجلوس المتفرجين وبالتالي كان هناك حضور كثيف في  الملعب حيث حضر وفد كبير يمثل لجنة التعبئة المريخية إلى جانب الحضور  الإداري الكبير فضلاً عن الوفد الإعلامي والسفارة السودانية بتونس بكامل  هيئتها الأمر الذي أثار استياء غارزيتو وأشار في حديثه مع معاونيه إلى أنه  كان حريصاً على نقل الفريق إلى تونس حتى يعد المريخ بهدوء لمباراة الترجي  لكن الحضور الكثيف جعله يشعر بأنه لم يفعل أي شئ لأنه كان يبحث عن أجواء  مثالية لتجهيز فريقه بعيداً عن الحضور الجماهيري والإداري والإعلامي الذي  يمثل مصدر ضغط على اللاعبين وأعلن غارزيتو أن التدريب الرئيسي للفرقة  الحمراء على ملعب المباراة الذي سيُقام في السادسة مساءً سيكون مغلقاً أمام  الصحفيين والجماهير حتى يتمكن من تطبيق طريقة اللعب التي اختارها للمباراة  بصورة ممتازة.

استياء في المعسكر بسبب العناوين المستفزة لصحيفة قوون

أبدى  الوفد الإداري المرافق لنادي المريخ غضبه الشديد على العناوين المستفزة  التي خرجت بها صحيفة قوون وقللت فيها من شأن المريخ بحديث لم يقله مدرب  الترجي في حق الأحمر وترجم الوفد الإداري بالمريخ موقفه من صحيفة قوون بنقل  تذمرهم الشديد من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها الصحيفة مع المريخ وهو في مهمة  وطنية، وكان رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي في قمة الغضب والاستياء من  العناوين التي خرجت بها صحيفة قوون ورفض الإدلاء بأي تصريح لمندوب الصحيفة  بتونس مثلما رفض التقاط أي صور له بكاميرا قوون.

حكيم سبع يتفاءل بقدوم كريمتيه إلى تونس

ظهر  الجزائري حكيم سبع مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء بمعنويات عالية بعد أن وصل  شقيقه من الجزائر برفقة كريمتيه من أجل دعم سبع معنوياً في المهمة الصعبة  التي تنتظره مع المريخ في المباراة التاريخية أمام الترجي، واحتضن حكيم سبع  كريمتيه وأكد أنه يتفاءل كثيراً بقدوم أسرته معه إلى تونس وأشار إلى أن  حضور شقيقه برفقة ابنتيه مثّل له الفأل الحسن لذلك فهو واثق من أن المريخ  سيقدم مباراة تاريخية أمام الترجي وسيخطف بطاقة الترشح إلى مجموعات الأبطال  حيث راهن سبع على الدور الكبير الذي سيقوم به الحارس جمال سالم في تأمين  عرين الفرقة الحمراء حتى يدفع بالمريخ إلى مجموعات الأبطال.

لاعبو المريخ يطالبون بالفول و(البوش) في الوجبات وغارزيتو يرفض

التزمت  إدارة فندق قصر قرطاج بتوفير الوجبات التي طلبها الفرنسي غارزيتو في أوقات  محددة للاعبيه وِفقاً لقوائم الطعام المتاحة في تونس والتي تختلف كثيراً  عن الموجودة في بقية البلدان وبرغم نوعية الطعام الجيد الذي توفّره إدارة  الفندق للبعثة الحمراء الا أن لاعبي المريخ قدموا طلباً رسمياً لغارزيتو  المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء حتى يسمح لهم بتناول الفول أو البوش في  الوجبات المسائية وهو الاقتراح الذي رفضه غارزيتو بشدة وطالب اللاعبين  بضرورة الالتزام بقوائم الطعام التي اتفق عليها مع إدارة الفندق.

المدير الفني للمريخ يتفرج مع اللاعبين على مباراة الذهاب مع الترجي

حرص  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على متابعة شريط مباراة  فريقه أمام الترجي في جولة الذهاب التي جرت بالقلعة الحمراء في صالة خصصتها  له إدارة الفندق من أجل الفُرجة على أشرطة عدد من مباريات الترجي، واستخدم  غارزيتو شاشة مكبرة في مشاهدة المباراة وتثبيت اللقطات وشرح الأخطاء التي  صاحبت الأداء طوال زمن المباراة وضرورة تفاديها في جولة الذهاب مع شرح نقاط  الضعف الموجودة في الترجي التونسي وضرورة الاستفادة منها في الوصول إلى  شباكه لأن تسجيل هدف في جولة الإياب يقرّب الفريق كثيراً من مرحلة  المجموعات، وتحدث غارزيتو مع كل لاعب عن الأخطاء التي وقع فيها في جولة  الذهاب وضرورة تفاديها في مباراة الغد لأن هذه المباراة لا تحتمل أي أخطاء  ولأن فريقه مُطالب بشدة بضرورة تحقيق نتيجة طيبة تدفع به إلى مجموعات  الأبطال وحرص غارزيتو على فرض الانضباط بحسم وصرامة طوال إقامة البعثة  الحمراء في تونس حيث ظل يتفقد غرف اللاعبين بصورة مستمرة ويتأكد من التزام  كل لاعب بغرفته بل ظل غارزيتو يسهر حتى منتصف الليل ليطمئن على عدم وجود أي  لاعب خارج غرفته حيث أصر الفرنسي على أن يفرض الانضباط بنفسه برغم  المساعدات الكبيرة التي قدمها له الوفد الإداري الذي قام بدور كبير في  تذليل كافة المصاعب التي واجهت البعثة.

عبده وبلة يفترقان لأول مرة

في  كل معسكرات الفرقة الحمراء كانت هناك ثنائية بين بلة جابر وعبده جابر في  كل المعسكرات حيث درج الجهاز الإداري بالمريخ على تخصيص غرفة واحدة للنجمين  لكن هذه المرة اختلف الوضع تماماً حيث تحول عبده جابر للإقامة مع زميله  أحمد ضفر في حين تحول بلة جابر للإقامة مع عنكبة، بلة جابر استهل الموسم في  التشكيل الأساسي وكان عبده جابر خارج القائمة تماماً لكن حدث انقلاب تام  حيث أصبح عبده من العناصر المؤثرة في التشكيل الأساسي في حين يقاتل بلة  جابر بشراسة من أجل اقتحام قائمة غارزيتو بعد طول غياب.

اجتماعات متواصلة بين المدير الفني مع كبار النجوم

درج  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على الأخذ برأي كبار النجوم خاصة في  المباريات الكبيرة التي يحتاج فيها غارزيتو لتوسيع قاعدة الشورى حتى يأخذ  بالرأي الصواب وكثيراً ما تراجع غارزيتو عن إشراك بعض العناصر بعد استشارته  لكبار النجوم بالفرقة الحمراء، ومنذ وصول البعثة الحمراء

لتونس ظل  غارزيتو في حالة اجتماعات متواصلة مع كبار اللاعبين خاصة راجي عبد العاطي  وأحمد الباشا وأيمن سعيد وعلاء الدين يوسف ويتوقع أن يشهد تدريب الفريق  اليوم استقرار غارزيتو على التشكيل الرئيسي الذي سيدفع به في مباراة الترجي  ومهما كان من الخلاف حول العناصر التي ستشارك بعد أن تنقّل غارزيتو بين  عدة خيارات لكن المؤكد أن المدير الفني للمريخ سيلعب مباراة الترجي ببكري  المدينة وحيداً في المقدمة الهجومية مع مشاركة خمسة لاعبين في الوسط من أجل  شل القدرة الهجومية للترجي الذي سيلعب بشراسة حتى يتمكن من القضاء على  فارق الهدف الذي خسر به في جولة الذهاب.

الزي الموحد للبعثة الحمراء يلفت الأنظار

لفتت  بعثة المريخ الأنظار منذ أول يوم لوصولها تونس بالزي الموحد والجديد في كل  شئ حيث وصل المريخ إلى تونس بزي أنيق ومحترم وفي تحركات البعثة في الفندق  هناك زي موحد لغرف الطعام وآخر للتدريبات وفترة الراحة ولفت الزي الموحد في  كل شئ للاعبي المريخ أنظار بعثة الشلف الجزائري التي تقيم مع الفرقة  الحمراء في فندق واحد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة غارزيتو لم تستقر بعد
رمضان عجب يعود للطرف الأيمن وكوفي وراجي في الوسط
المرابط يتعادل مع المرشح وتألق لافت لأوكراه من أجل اقتحام التشكيلة



تونس ـ وائل السر

أدى المريخ مساء أمس على الملعب الملحق بفندق قصر قرطاج تدريبه قبل الأخير لمواجهة الترجي التونسي ومضى غارزيتو قدماً في تخفيف الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين لتفادي الإرهاق لذلك استمر التدريب لمدة ساعة واختبر من خلاله غارزيتو تشكيلة جديدة يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة الترجي وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثالثة التي يغيّر فيها غارزيتو تشكيلته ووضح أن الفرنسي سيستقر على التشكيلة التي سيلعب بها مباراة الغد عندما يتدرب الفريق مساء اليوم على ملعب رادس حيث اختار غارزيتو أن يكون هذا التدريب مغلقاً أمام جميع الصحفيين بما في ذلك الوفد الإعلامي المرافق للمريخ.

في التدريب الأول الذي بدأ غارزيتو في تقديم خياراته لمباراة الترجي أشرك الريح علي على الطرف الأيمن وأمّن على مشاركة علاء وأمير كمال في متوسط الدفاع وهي الثنائية التي لم يستبعدها غارزيتو في كل خياراته مثلما أمّن على مشاركة مهاجم وحيد في المقدمة الهجومية وهو بكري المدينة وكذلك أمّن على مصعب عمر في الطرف الأيسر وبعد ذلك أصبحت الخيارات المتغيرة باستمرار في الطرف الأيمن والوسط المتقدم، وفي تدريب الأمس أشرك غارزيتو جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى ومصعب عمر وعلاء وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب في الدفاع، ثم أشرك أحمد ضفر وراجي وكوفي وأيمن سعيد وسالمون في الوسط وأشرك بكري المدينة وحيداً في المقدمة الهجومية وهي ذات التشكيلة التي اعتمد عليها في مباراة الذهاب أمام الترجي باستثناء أوكراه الذي شارك في وظيفة راجي وكان غارزيتو ينوي الاعتماد على الريح علي كمدافع أيمن حتى يستفيد من طوله الفارع في اصطياد الكرات العالية لكن يبدو أنه وبعد ثلاثة تدريبات وصل إلى قناعة بأن مشاركة رمضان عجب ربما كانت أفيد للفرقة الحمراء وبالتالي أعاده للمشاركة على الطرف الأيمن واختبر غارزيتو هذه المجموعة في تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط وانتهت التقسيمة بالتعادل السلبي بعد أن شهد المران تنافساً محتدماً بين اللاعبين وتألقاً لافتاً لعدد من العناصر خاصة القائد أحمد الباشا الذي وضح أنه راغب بشدة في المشاركة في المباراة حتى ولو كبديل.

أوكراه لا يرغب في الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء

وضح أن الغاني أوكراه لا يرغب في الجلوس على مقاعد بدلاء الفرقة الحمراء ويريد أن يقدم نفسه في مباراة كبيرة مثل مباراة الترجي التي تُحظى باهتمام إعلامي لا مثيل له لذلك وعندما شارك مع الفريق المرابط في التقسيمة قدم نفسه بصورة مميزة للغاية وكان النجم الأبرز في التقسيمة بلا منازع وأرهق المدافعين بانطلاقاته السريعة وتحركاته المزعجة لدرجة أن غارزيتو فكّر بجدية في إعادة النظر في تشكيلته حتى يجد الفرصة لإشراك أوكراه لكن راجي هو الآخر كان متألقاً وفي أفضل حالاته وزاد على القيام بالدور الهجومي بالمشاركة المستمرة في المساندة الدفاعية وكسب الكرات المشتركة.

توجيهات مستمرة لغازريتو

ظل غارزيتو طوال زمن التدريب يوجّه اللاعبين بإخراج الكرة بطريقة صحيحة وعدم خسارة الكرة بسرعة بالتمرير الخاطئ وكان يتولى توجيه أي لاعب يخطئ في التمرير مثلما كان يطالب المدافعين بإخراج الكرة بطريقة صحيحة في حين طالب لاعبي الوسط بالاحتفاظ بالكرة لأطول فترة ممكنة بالتمرير القصير الممرحل.

تدريبات متنوعة

بدأ مران المريخ أمس بمحاضرة مطولة من غارزيتو ومن ثم أخضع اللاعبين لتمارين لياقة بالجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك قسّم اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين حيث ترك أمر المدافعين ولاعبي الوسط المتأخر لابنه انطونيو في حين درّب غارزيتو بنفسه صُناع اللعب والمهاجمين على كيفية بناء الهجمة بطريقة صحيحة والاستفادة منها في تسجيل الأهداف بالانفراد التام بالمرمى أو التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء أو ترجمة الكرات المعكوسة إلى أهداف ونفّذ اللاعبون هذه التدريبات بتميز كبير وبرز راجي بصورة مميزة للغاية في تمارين التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استياء في المعسكر بسبب العناوين المستفزة لصحيفة قوون



أبدى الوفد الإداري المرافق لنادي المريخ غضبه الشديد على العناوين المستفزة التي خرجت بها صحيفة قوون وقللت فيها من شأن المريخ بحديث لم يقله مدرب الترجي في حق الأحمر وترجم الوفد الإداري بالمريخ موقفه من صحيفة قوون بنقل تذمرهم الشديد من الطريقة التي تعاملت بها الصحيفة مع المريخ وهو في مهمة وطنية، وكان رئيس النادي السيد جمال الوالي في قمة الغضب والاستياء من العناوين التي خرجت بها صحيفة قوون ورفض الإدلاء بأي تصريح لمندوب الصحيفة بتونس مثلما رفض التقاط أي صور له بكاميرا قوون.

*

----------

